# [NEWS] new c++ standard released



## xibo (Sep 12, 2011)

c++0x which has therewith become c++11, was released yesterday: http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/

Let's hope implementations will properly support it soon (c99 took ages to be fully supported) and all programmers conform to it rather then gnu++0x, msvc2010 or any other dialects.

Btw, now that there's a rather large amount of C++ in base, shouldn't there be some C++ extensions to style(9)?


----------



## fonz (Sep 12, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> (c99 took ages to be fully supported)


In most compilers, including gcc, it still isn't.

Fonz


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually, there is very little c++ in the base system. I think the only thing that is c++ is devd (outside of some contrib software).


----------

